# Price of razors makes me grow a beard



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Went to get razors after church and was "shocked and awed" again. Prepping can be expensive but just shaving is out of control. How many blades do I need and when will it end. Does anyone shave with a straight razor anymore? Tired of buying 4 razors for $18 that last maybe a week each


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I prefer the original "basic" Bic Razor - one blade I and I do the dry-shave thing with it - quick-n-simple and one blade lasts me about a month or so. I was given a gift-pack of some brand of razor that has a vibrator built into the handle and 5,000 blades on the head ... I can't figure out how to use something like that :eyebulge:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I stop shaving mid august.mid February it ALL comes off!
I go from Grizzly Addams to Anton LeVay.LMAO


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We use the ones form the dollar store. You get 10 in a pack for a buck. can't beat that lol Hubby uses one a week, so for about $5 he's good for a year. I must have about 5 years worth put back for us. They never go bad so they keep. *shrugs*


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Tough part is I grown a beard like grizzly bear and the cheaper razors tear me up. Oh we'll, beard cuts down on 90% of my face so that makes them 90% more efficient

Rather spend my cash on buckshot and .223 shells than razors anyway


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

brownb said:


> Tired of buying 4 razors for $18 that last maybe a week each


If you want a Cadillac shaving experience you're going to have to pay Cadillac prices. Those same 4 razors could last you 6 months or more if you're willing to live with a less smooth shave as the blade loses the extreme sharpness of its edge. A less than perfect razor will still shave your face but the stubble that's left will rise incrementally day after day after day as the glide strips wear out as the blade gets nicks and dulls, etc.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have my granpas old razor strop and his old straight razor as well as a couple others I picked up off ebay before grandma gave me grandpas stuff. But alas I have not gotten brave enough to try it on for size yet. meanwhile I have grown a beard since I no longer work at the prison so I"m not reauired to be shaven and doing so is just what I feel is in neccessary wear and tear youd probably have to be me to understand that last bit.


----------



## vioga (Apr 29, 2012)

I got feed up with the Mach 9000 razors years ago and switched to an old fashioned Merkur heavy duty. Something like this:http://www.classicshaving.com/catalog/item/522941/337255.htm

You can buy double sided blades in 10 packs for less than $5 at the drug store and it handles my coarse beard well.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

The best straight razors now come from France. If you buy one get a strop and all the mug and soap goodies too. I have my grandfathers and fathers still. 

I cannot carry one on airplane for obvious reasons. Lehman catalog has the straight razors in them. GB


----------



## Nor777 (Nov 8, 2011)

vioga said:


> I got feed up with the Mach 9000 razors years ago and switched to an old fashioned Merkur heavy duty. Something like this:http://www.classicshaving.com/catalog/item/522941/337255.htm
> 
> You can buy double sided blades in 10 packs for less than $5 at the drug store and it handles my coarse beard well.


I switched to these about a year ago. I think they do a better job the the Mach 3 I was useing before, no more ingrown hairs. I now have 4 of them Ive collected from here and there.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

My beard is too heavy to shave with a BIC razor or anything like it. It hurts too much to shave with one even if I shave everyday. Right now I use an electric razor that I bought for about $80 about 4 years ago. Two years ago I replaced the blades for about $40. After it hits the fan I won't shave anymore.

(I bought replacement blades on eBay.)


----------



## GlockPrepper (Nov 12, 2012)

A while ago, I switched to the Dollar Shave Club. They have a website to register if you are so inclined. If you have a light beard, you can actually get by for $1 a month for their single blade razors. They are shipped every month (4 razors) so you never have to worry about running out or going to the store. What's nice though is that you use a new blade every week. Never a dull blade again. I am on the $9 a month plan for the 5 blade razor because I have a crazy thick beard. Blades are great and they include the handle. I know it sounds like I'm trying to sell them but I'm not. I'm just real happy with them.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have fairly coarse facial hair, so multi balde razors are out, once in a while we find single blade desposables cheap and buy a bunch, if you use them once, wash them well and put them away for about a month and a half the blade return to near new sharpness, due to the spring back of mechanical deflection. I always wear a beard in winter and most of the spring so some times I just "shave " with a hair clipper cause it grows back pretty quick any way.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been using Merkur razors for years. I can but a box of 100 blades for $15 shipped

Each blade lasts a couple of weeks so I think I'll be good for quite some time. 

If you want to start using DE razors, do some research on razor types, brands and design as its not a one size fits all type thing.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have been using the same razor for 6 months! I don't have to shave that much. I got one of those 5 blade super razors as a sample in the mail. It still shaves me very close. It's probably got a couple more months left in it. Of course, i'm not like some of you guys. My Indian genes keep my facial hair to a minimum. I can't use a single blade razor. They rip my face to pieces, even one right out of the package.


----------

